# Activities



## fourdogsrule (May 10, 2007)

What Activieties do you do with you dog(s)?


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Schutzhund!

And all the regular stuff like walking, playing ball, cuddling on the couch, etc...


----------



## fourdogsrule (May 10, 2007)

I can't believe I forgot Schutzhund!


----------



## jinxieab (Nov 6, 2002)

Start a new poll!!! 

SCHUTZHUND ROCKS! lol


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Hiking, snowshoeing, xx skiing and backpacking! And some folks on here do skijouring too!


----------



## fourdogsrule (May 10, 2007)

Please see: http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=564231&page=0#Post564231 

I started a new poll with ALOT more options!!!!


----------

